

Show HN: mute.fm is gestureless Flutter - jaredsohn

Flutter requires that you raise your hand in the air to control music.  If you want to pause your music to watch a video, this can be automated by looking at process volumes (and you don&#x27;t have to remember to resume it afterward.)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mute.fm&#x2F;
======
slang800
Cool idea, I'd love to see this be integrated into the OS at a lower level so
whichever window is active is given dominance over the minimized windows
(presumably the music player). That way, you wouldn't have to use heuristics
to determine which source of sound is the music player. Also, it would be nice
if it could pause your music rather than fading it out.

btw, this probably should have been submitted as a link, rather than text.

~~~
jaredsohn
Thanks for your feedback.

>I'd love to see this be integrated into the OS at a lower level

The program is already at that lower level (it is necessary to read/write
volume information.)

I debated about how the control should work (the way you described is how
Earcandy for PulseAudio worked.) My reasoning is that you likely will only
have to set up your background music one time so this way requires less
configuration. Also if you listen to web-based music, you need to either run
your music in a separate browser or configure it in mute.fm's built-in
browser. I haven't gotten feedback from users on this aspect so far but could
change out the heuristic if needed.

>Also, it would be nice if it could pause your music rather than fading it
out.

It will pause instead of mute if you have specified how your player pauses
(via a commandline or JavaScript.) You can change the fade duration to zero if
you want to remove the fade.

